

Ask HN: Twitter down again ? - datums

HN breaks the story before TC!
http://www.hyperspin.com/en/quicktest.php?action=result&#38;qtid=292510&#38;r=4751
======
chris24
The DDoS attack against Twitter continues...

[http://groups.google.com/group/twitter-api-
announce/browse_t...](http://groups.google.com/group/twitter-api-
announce/browse_thread/thread/64300754706cf5e2)

------
datums
[http://www.hyperspin.com/en/quicktest.php?action=result&...](http://www.hyperspin.com/en/quicktest.php?action=result&qtid=292510&r=4751)

~~~
aberman
Yes, and I couldn't even tweet about it!

~~~
datums
hmmmm maybe a queuetweet service ? while twitter is down you can continue to
communicate over a queue.

